# how long for cutter



## jeepmtnbiker (Aug 16, 2006)

How long has it taken for people to get their cutter kits in, I ordered mine over a week ago and have heard nothing from them. I have my order number and reciept that was printed from their site but thats it. Im excited to go this thing built!


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

I know the feeling. Their communication is very poor once they have received your order. They have no way to log on to their website and check status and they are not very responsive to email. Check this thread for an idea of what to expect.

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=170835


----------



## StevelKnivel (Jun 23, 2007)

I placed an order from them over a month ago and received an e-mail that it "shipped" on Nov. 19, but it has not arrived yet. Another member of these forums who is converting three of his Turbocats with my machined conversion kits has also not received his parts, and he placed his order earlier than I did. By now I assume that neither of us are going to get our parts. I actually placed another order from Cutter yesterday, but this time I paid around $100 extra for UPS Global Express. Hopefully I'll have better luck with a reputable shipping company that has a parcel tracking system.


----------



## mofoki (Feb 1, 2005)

I would never have ordered anything from Cutter to begin with. The pricing is way out of line. I bought a flashlight at WallyMart about a month ago and paid $18. I saw the exact same thing on Cutter's site for $48. 

Those boards can be aquired cheaper from Taskled. The lenses are only $8.25 from Future Electronics, and the LED's can be bought from a number of different sources. Even with shipping from three different places it doesn't add up to the price of the kit from Cutter. And then your going to pay out the ass to have it shipped.

Paying $100 for express service? You don't want to know what I think about that.:nono:


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

> I actually placed another order from Cutter yesterday, but this time I paid around $100 extra for UPS Global Express.


 OMG:eekster:


----------



## jeepmtnbiker (Aug 16, 2006)

mofoki said:


> I would never have ordered anything from Cutter to begin with. The pricing is way out of line. I bought a flashlight at WallyMart about a month ago and paid $18. I saw the exact same thing on Cutter's site for $48.
> 
> Those boards can be aquired cheaper from Taskled. The lenses are only $8.25 from Future Electronics, and the LED's can be bought from a number of different sources. Even with shipping from three different places it doesn't add up to the price of the kit from Cutter. And then your going to pay out the ass to have it shipped.
> 
> Paying $100 for express service? You don't want to know what I think about that.:nono:


I dont thing walmart lights have R2 LEDs in them and I am willing to pay for a complete kit, I am putting this in a nightrider housing and will have a very profesional product when Im done.


----------



## StevelKnivel (Jun 23, 2007)

In addition to manufacturing kits to convert Turbocats to LED, I hand-make and sell one-off machined lights. I order my LEDs and optics in quantity, so $100 extra doesn't add that much per light. I have a queue of customers waiting for lights, so it is worth it to me to ensure I receive my order. The LEDs are available elsewhere, but I prefer to have the LEDs mounted on a MCPCB so that they will be upgradeable and replaceable if necessary. If you find another authorized Cree distributor that has the MR-11 sized MCPCB, I'd love to know.

- 4 and 14 deg. lenses that are designed for Crees are only $6.06 from Cutter.

- I do buy the boards from directly from Taskled.

- Placing bare emmiters on a heatsink by hand is very slow and tedious. Plus I'd have to machine pockets for each emmiter to ensure correct LED-optic alignment. For me, the hour or so saved by having the LEDs mounted on the MCPCB more than makes up for the difference in cost.

As difficult as the shipping situation is, Cutter is an authorized Cree distributor and when you order a Q5 WH bin, you know that you will get the real deal. That is not the case with KD or DX. The only Cree distributor in the US is LED Lighting Supply and don't have the right size MCPCB or high bin Crees available in small quantities.

By the way, nice work on the Turbocat mofoki! I guess you don't need those bezels anymore...

Steve Ziegler
Composite Arts Inc.
www.ledcat.com


----------



## mofoki (Feb 1, 2005)

jeepmtnbiker, I hope you aren't calling me a liar. It is the exact same light. http://www.rayovac.com/flashlight/selux2aa3w-b.shtml
http://www.cutter.com.au/proddetail.php?prod=cut736


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

> when you order a Q5 WH bin, you know that you will get the real deal


Not necessarily. I placed an order for what was listed as R2 WG bin, got a order confirmation showing R2 WG bin, and found out thru the forum linked above that I am getting R2 WH bin. May work out in my favor, I don't know until I see what the actual color looks like fired up. WeLight stated in the forum that the lastest orders are shipping, but I have yet to receive an actual shipping confirmation email.

You would think that Cutter being an authorized distributor (are they the only one available?) would have the means to provide current and accurate information to their customers on stock status and shipping status that are paying premiums for these products. It is very frustrating that they are the only option available for new releases.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

There is obviuosly alot of frustration in regards to Cutter. We need to make sure to direct that frustration in the proper direction. jeepmtnbiker was simply trying to say that his situation is dealing with R2's.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

I have a feeling this is going to be a very popular thread today.


----------



## mofoki (Feb 1, 2005)

I think StevelKnivel is trying to get off on a business venture, at least that's what it sounds like, and just trying to limit assembly time and labor. I don't blame you for that but quality has to go into a product too. I've been taking my time and trying different things to find the best solutions so I don't end up getting a bad reputation or losing any friends. I built some lights for friends using halogen MR-11 bulbs in the past but I had some troubles when I got into overvolting the bulbs. It seems that the battery packs I spec'd for the sets from Batteryspace didn't quite meet the application, even after communicating with Batteryspaces tech guy about what I wanted them for. The people who had problems got pretty mad about having to replace bulbs 3 or 4 times or more in a season. At $20 a bulb I'd be mad too. My suggestion is to take your time and research every vendor and you might even have to have someone make an OEM part specificly for your design. Remember, there is no cheap easy way to get rich.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*mofoki* - Please enlighten us (YukYuk). Who else has R2's available?


----------



## ssumo (Mar 4, 2004)

jeepmtnbiker said:


> How long has it taken for people to get their cutter kits in, I ordered mine over a week ago and have heard nothing from them. I have my order number and reciept that was printed from their site but thats it. Im excited to go this thing built!


Well I have been waiting since Nov, 13th for some R2 kits. Have sent numerous emails all of which state my kits were shipped Nov 16th. They (Mark and Ben) have made it my fault for not choosing a different shipper when none was offered on their site nor was I asked through the initial emails. I did not ask for USPS/UPS/DHL as Ben stated that the average time to the U.S. was 6-8 days with the shipping option I choose from their site!!
I have not had any comments from Cutter as to how to handle "lost" shipments or if they will resend by a "reputable shipper" I think I am out the 300+ dollars as Cutter seems like they will not stand behind their business practice.
Any other sources for complete R2 kits?
Bottom line is I would not suggest using Cutter. To think that I was going to order their light housings too at 100.00 each.


----------



## mofoki (Feb 1, 2005)

Appearently Cutter doesn't have them either. I think I read in the Candle Power Forums that they are not even out there for us to get our dick-beaters on yet. And they are not all that great either. You won't even be able to tell the difference with the human eye between R2 and Q5. And is it really worth all the trouble just so you can ride down a trial at night. Given the application, I don't think so.


----------



## StevelKnivel (Jun 23, 2007)

mofoki,
If you think that I'm looking to get rich quick by building nice bike lights, you are sorely mistaken. I am an engineer and machinist who has access to CNC equipment, and I enjoy making things that work well. The $50 I charge for the two machined pieces to convert T-cats is enough to cover my machine time, tooling, and material costs. That's it. I am in no way recouping the time I put in designing or testing the conversion. If I wanted to make a killing I never would have posted pictures of the internals of my conversion kit. I am flattered that you decided to copy my design for a conical heatsink in your Turbocat.

Unlike your experience building lights for people, I have had zero (0) failures on the multiple conversions I've done. The hand made complete lights I've been making have been commissioned by my friends and riding buddies. If you knew how much lathe/mill/finishing time goes into the lights I'm making you would retract your statement about quality. If I was concerned about cost rather than quality I would just order my parts from the cheapest place possible and do all my machine work on a drill press.

Steve Ziegler
Composite Arts Inc.
www.ledcat.com


----------



## mofoki (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm not trying to be offensive here.Geeeeez! Calm down Gents. I don't think I said anything out of line, well maybe the getting rich part may have sounded mean spirited, but it wasn't intended that way. And I didn't copy any of your designs. I have been focused on modding those TurboCat pods for some time now. I just had to wait for the parts to come in. I still haven't gotten the driver boards that actually fit down inside the pods from China that I ordered allmost two months ago. I have space in there for em. It looks like I'll be waiting for some time more to come before I can complete em the way I want em. As far as the quality topic, I'm sure you are doing your best to build your sets the best you can. I don't think Cutter is interested in quality for obvious reasons. I've seen some of the boards the LED's are mounted to and appearently they are of poor quality to the point where they are very hard to get solder to even stick to em. That's just my observations.


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

mofoki said:


> jeepmtnbiker, I hope you aren't calling me a liar. It is the exact same light. http://www.rayovac.com/flashlight/selux2aa3w-b.shtml
> http://www.cutter.com.au/proddetail.php?prod=cut736


No it isnt the same light

Cheers
weLight


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

*Delays*

Guys
I can understand your frustration, we are also frustrated. The R2 are in very limited release and we only just recieved our 2nd 250 pcs, we also have been out of stock of the optics on occasions due the popularity of the kits. The newly designed optic is almost complete and I will have 50 of the narrow and medium beam here on Monday, if ok we will then receive 5000 pcs so stock wont be a problem, we are also expecting the new MAXflex2 from Taskled late next week.

Pricing. Are we cheaper than alternatives, probably not but if you buy all the bits from us instead of buying each from suppliers and paying postage from each supplier, we are not badly priced. We are a franchised Cree distributor and we do supply direct from Cree the very best bins at assured flux and tint values, not sure you can say that about all suppliers however that may or may not be worth something to you

We hope to clear all backorders prior to Xmas so please email me at [email protected] if your concerned about you particular order

Cheers
WeLight


----------



## mofoki (Feb 1, 2005)

Yea. I'm suppose to believe u r a representative from Cutter. If you are there you go Gents, an admission to why you haven't gotten your shipments yet. Get a life my friend. Yes they are the same flashlights. If you want to prove it to me send me one so I can run the tests. I'll pay for it if I'm wrong.


----------



## ohpossum (Dec 19, 2003)

My 2c:

1c: I've ordered twice from Cutter; two MR11 kits. Both kits arrived exactly 10 days after I placed the order. Not bad considering the shipping distance (AUS to US). 

2c: The first kit I ordered was with Q5 leds and the second kit was with R2s. Both PCBs are top-notch quality, The R2 PCB is actually a little thicker than the Q5 one. I've had no problems with either PCB.

As soon as the new MR11 optics are available I'll be ordering some of them as well. 

Cutter is a good outfit. The fact that Mark reads and posts to this forum shows that he values what his customers have to say. 

op


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

WeLight said:


> Guys
> I can understand your frustration, we are also frustrated. The R2 are in very limited release and we only just recieved our 2nd 250 pcs, we also have been out of stock of the optics on occasions due the popularity of the kits. The newly designed optic is almost complete and I will have 50 of the narrow and medium beam here on Monday, if ok we will then receive 5000 pcs so stock wont be a problem, we are also expecting the new MAXflex2 from Taskled late next week.
> 
> Pricing. Are we cheaper than alternatives, probably not but if you buy all the bits from us instead of buying each from suppliers and paying postage from each supplier, we are not badly priced. We are a franchised Cree distributor and we do supply direct from Cree the very best bins at assured flux and tint values, not sure you can say that about all suppliers however that may or may not be worth something to you
> ...


Mark,

as an industry member/manufacturer, you are required to make it clear in your signature, according to the posting guidelines, please do so.

Thanks in advance


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

mofoki said:


> Yea. I'm suppose to believe u r a representative from Cutter. If you are there you go Gents, an admission to why you haven't gotten your shipments yet. Get a life my friend. Yes they are the same flashlights. If you want to prove it to me send me one so I can run the tests. I'll pay for it if I'm wrong.


Your the dude accusing people of accusing you of being a liar, since I dont know you well enough to know whether you are or not I do know that kind of attitude means we wont be swapping spit any time soon. I think a moderator should explain to you how to avoid having the door slam on your behind on the way out.... the torch you refer to is a Rayovac torch, not the Terralux torch we sell, it doesnt even look the same.

Cheers
WeLight


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

crisillo said:


> Mark,
> 
> as an industry member/manufacturer, you are required to make it clear in your signature, according to the posting guidelines, please do so.
> 
> Thanks in advance


My apologies, I have added a signature


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

WeLight said:


> My apologies, I have added a signature


No problem! 

Thank you! :thumbsup:


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

mofoki said:


> I'm not trying to be offensive here.Geeeeez! Calm down Gents. I don't think I said anything out of line, well maybe the getting rich part may have sounded mean spirited, but it wasn't intended that way. And I didn't copy any of your designs. I have been focused on modding those TurboCat pods for some time now. I just had to wait for the parts to come in. I still haven't gotten the driver boards that actually fit down inside the pods from China that I ordered allmost two months ago. I have space in there for em. It looks like I'll be waiting for some time more to come before I can complete em the way I want em. As far as the quality topic, I'm sure you are doing your best to build your sets the best you can. I don't think Cutter is interested in quality for obvious reasons. I've seen some of the boards the LED's are mounted to and appearently they are of poor quality to the point where they are very hard to get solder to even stick to em. That's just my observations.


I am sorry........... for obvious reasons.... what reasons would that be. You have never purchased from me yet your an expert on the quality of my boards. You dont have to try dude your there


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

ssumo said:


> Well I have been waiting since Nov, 13th for some R2 kits. Have sent numerous emails all of which state my kits were shipped Nov 16th. They (Mark and Ben) have made it my fault for not choosing a different shipper when none was offered on their site nor was I asked through the initial emails. I did not ask for USPS/UPS/DHL as Ben stated that the average time to the U.S. was 6-8 days with the shipping option I choose from their site!!
> I have not had any comments from Cutter as to how to handle "lost" shipments or if they will resend by a "reputable shipper" I think I am out the 300+ dollars as Cutter seems like they will not stand behind their business practice.
> Any other sources for complete R2 kits?
> Bottom line is I would not suggest using Cutter. To think that I was going to order their light housings too at 100.00 each.


This is is not the case, we would not tell anyone it was their fault the shipment was lost because they did not choose a higher cost service, alternatively to blame us for the perfomance of the postal service is also unfair. We point out that we can offer Fedex etc because as a commercial enterprise, that is who we use, we would never rely on post to bring goods in. However as a one off purchaser and for a low cost it is certainly the preferred method for delivery.We ship 00's of orders per week and occasionally some do go astray. We have sold a lot of these kits and people must be getting them because there is a lot of articles on their performance, we believe they are both excellent quality and well priced and we do care about our service performance


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Mark,
Thank you and Ben for the shipping status email, that is all I have been asking for.
Jay


----------



## mofoki (Feb 1, 2005)

Whatever. Dude! 

I'm only repeating from what I've read on other forums what people say about their experience with merchandise they got from Cutter and their experience with Cutter's customer service. I'm not an idiot. I usually read reviews or consumer reports before I make purchases. If I was the general consumer I probably would just go ahead and buy and like alot of those who did I probably would have been subject to the same poor service these guys on this forum for example have gotten. So for obvious reasons who's the loser? Dude.


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

mofoki said:


> Whatever. Dude!
> 
> I'm only repeating from what I've read on other forums what people say about their experience with merchandise they got from Cutter and their experience with Cutter's customer service. I'm not an idiot. I usually read reviews or consumer reports before I make purchases. If I was the general consumer I probably would just go ahead and buy and like alot of those who did I probably would have been subject to the same poor service these guys on this forum for example have gotten. So for obvious reasons who's the loser? Dude.


Since your in a thread which essentially has nothing to do with you, and your contribution is based on no real experience I have to assume you know the answer already


----------



## ssumo (Mar 4, 2004)

WeLight said:


> This is is not the case, we would not tell anyone it was their fault the shipment was lost because they did not choose a higher cost service, alternatively to blame us for the perfomance of the postal service is also unfair. We point out that we can offer Fedex etc because as a commercial enterprise, that is who we use, we would never rely on post to bring goods in. However as a one off purchaser and for a low cost it is certainly the preferred method for delivery.We ship 00's of orders per week and occasionally some do go astray. We have sold a lot of these kits and people must be getting them because there is a lot of articles on their performance, we believe they are both excellent quality and well priced and we do care about our service performance


O.K. I guess that was my interpretation of my emails with Cutter. I being the "one off" purchaser for the low cost(it was the more expensive of the two web site options) delivery method. Fedex was NOT pointed out to me as an option.
So what is my/Cutters next option for my "missing" order? Will you re-ship my order? If I am one of the customers who's order has gone astray, as you state that "people must be getting them". I cannot see to paying the Fedex charge if almost everyone else is getting their kits except me. I promise to return or purchase the missing shipment if it ever arrives. 
Now do tell why I have received no email replies from Cutter since 11/30? You Mark, have replied but on MTBR's private messages. My guess is Cutter is just waiting and hoping my kits will eventually show up. Is this month long on going delay the actual normal or economy shipping time? Thanks John


----------



## rottweiler (Jun 21, 2007)

Ordered twice from Cutter, order was processed and shipped out within 2days and recieved within 6. Thank you. Emails was prompts from Rosie and Mark.


----------



## jeepmtnbiker (Aug 16, 2006)

mofoki - you have not posted a single thing pertaining to the topic of this thread, if you would like to post your opinion about cutter or your super quality walmart light please open a new thread. If you have something to contribute to this thread that would be great to, but please keep it on topic. 

welight - thanks for stopping in, Im stoked to hear that the light will hopefully be shipped soon. Im really excited to get my project going and replace my old halogen light. I think its great that you guys offer a kit with everything I need to build my light, as this is my fist LED light and I was a bit overwhelmed to have to source parts individually. Ill be looking forward to more purchases when this project is complete. As I will be needing handlebar lights too!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dmcalpin (Mar 5, 2007)

*cutter orders*

my 2c worth

1c - I've had 4 orders in the last year and 3 shipped within a week or so (I'm in Australia)

2c - one order took over 2 weeks due to out of stock on the latest Cree bin.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## mofoki (Feb 1, 2005)

mofoki - you have not posted a single thing pertaining to the topic of this thread, if you would like to post your opinion about cutter or your super quality walmart light please open a new thread. If you have something to contribute to this thread that would be great to, but please keep it on topic. 


LET IT GO!:yawn:


----------



## steve86 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Cutter WTF?*

Two more cents:

Order for a new triple lens(don't ask) acknowledged by Cutter on 11-29-07.
Email that order has been shipped received on 12-15-07. Tracking number not included. This
is not the type of service that gets repeat business.
As a comparison, I ordered batteries from All Battery and received order confirmation, tracking number and the product within days. There was a slight problem with the connectors and it was addressed and taken care of with apologies and free next day delivery.

Now I know that Cutter is in AUS but it doesn't excuse lack of responsiveness. No way to run a biz.

Steve


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

steve86 said:


> Two more cents:
> 
> Order for a new triple lens(don't ask) acknowledged by Cutter on 11-29-07.
> Email that order has been shipped received on 12-15-07. Tracking number not included. This
> ...


Hi Steve
Can you send me the order ID so I can chase


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

My experiences:

I'm in the midwest USA if that helps any. I ordered the Cutter kit with Fatman driver and Q5 LEDs on 11/1/07. Received shipment confirmation on 11/9/07. Received the items on or about 11/19/07. No tracking info, but I didn't pay for expedited shipping so I didn't expect any.

I then proceeded to order the new narrow optic along with some Arctic Silver adhesive on 12/6/07. I received shipment confirmation on 12/19/07 (according to a previous post here, I understand why; optics apparently weren't "in stock"). I am expecting this shipment will take until after the 1st of the year due to postal backlogs and the like. 

I'm happy with the service for the most part. It would be nice if there was tracking info, or maybe slightly better communication in back-order situations, but I'm still planning on using them when needed. The items, IMHO, are as described and great quality. The LEDs compare favorably with the "free" sample I received from Cree (through work), being slightly whiter than the sample, but just as bright (all are Q5). I'm anticipating the new optic as I found the original 10* to be a little to much "flood" for what I am building. Expect to see a comparison of the two, along with photos of my lights when all are completed.


----------



## brent878 (Apr 17, 2007)

i have ordered 3 times from them in the past 6 months. First was 2 lenses, came in like 4-5 days. I was surpised. Second time I ordered 3 more lenses, after a month I e-mailed them and then they said they were out of stock but didn't bother to tell me. So I said fine and waited. My friend ordered the same lenses after i told him they were out of stock but he ordered them anyways. 2 weeks later he got his and a week after that I got mine after I e-mailed cutter when my friend got his asking what the deal is. They said they were out of stock but my friend just got some. They said it was already mailed out but i got it a week later with a post mark the day after i e-mailed them. The last time I got 2 more lenes with in a week.

So my impression is if they are in stock they should come in a timely manner. If not its going to take a while.


----------



## brumue (Nov 9, 2005)

I have ordered from Cutter twice in the last month and both shipments made it to Canada in 7 & 9 days with regular post. Not bad considering Christmas mail volumes. E-mail response and support was good as well.


----------



## jeepmtnbiker (Aug 16, 2006)

I wonder why Im having trouble, I have not gotten email responses and I placed my order on the 6th of this month. Can you PM me with the email address you have received replys from, maybe it got caught in my spam filter or something with my email.


----------



## brumue (Nov 9, 2005)

This worked for me. [email protected]


----------



## jeepmtnbiker (Aug 16, 2006)

cool I just tried that... I went through my personal email address this time, Im also wondering if my work has a firewall that may have interfered with the email. I work in a hospital and our firewall system is horrible.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

WeLight,
I see that you are currently logged into the thread. Can you please explain to us what "Priority Air Mail" is? Thanks

Oops. Just checked your website. What is "Economy Air"?


----------



## jeepmtnbiker (Aug 16, 2006)

Got an email back... I deffinatly think that the break in communication was on my end, its only been an hour since I emailed them. My order has been shipped, and is on the way.Thanks WeLight and Cutter


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

When I ordered my kit it took about 3.5 weeks to reach Canada. It didn't get a shipment acknowledgment until 2.5 weeks past from the day I ordered. I also had to mail them repeatedly until someone responded 2 days before the day I ordered and said it had shipped and then two days later I got an email saying it shipped.


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

scar said:


> WeLight,
> I see that you are currently logged into the thread. Can you please explain to us what "Priority Air Mail" is? Thanks
> 
> Oops. Just checked your website. What is "Economy Air"?


basically we are at the a..end of the world and our mail service provides little in the way of tracking for basic mail services, we offer standard Airmail(Eco air), mail + insurance and EMS(most expensive but with tracking) I wish I could advise on time to receive, but the mail is horribly inconsistent. We try at all times to ship with 2-3 days of order receipt, assuming all in stock and to most places on the planet it should arrive inside 2 weeks


----------



## dsut4392 (Mar 9, 2007)

Haven't had personal experience with Cutter but confirm what Mark says about how our mail service works. There simply isn't an economical way for Australians to send airmail to other countries with tracking, unless you are shipping LARGE volumes to THAT COUNTRY. The only way to get tracking as a low volume customer is to use a service like EMS/DHL/FEDEX etc which costs plenty.
Count yourselves lucky you have a great service like USPS and live in a highly populated country where there are lots of stores selling discount bike gear. Out here in the ar*e end of the world, if we can even order something from somewhere like PricePoint our only shipping option is often Fedex, starting at US$50...


----------



## mofoki (Feb 1, 2005)

Sounds like a lot of business oportunities in Aus. Maybe the should stop chasing gators and kangaroos.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Gotta give recognition to Cutter*

WeLight -


> We try at all times to ship with 2-3 days of order receipt, assuming all in stock and to most places on the planet it should arrive inside 2 weeks


Mark, I got my parts on Monday Dec. 24th. Thank you very much. You guys are doing exactly what you say you can do. I owe you an apology for being a somewhat pain in the arse. I believe I just need to get used to the concept that I am doing business with a company on the underside of the planet and learn to plan accordingly.

I have not even got around to powering up these new R2's yet to see what I think of the newest WH tint. Noticed my last batch of WG tint to be quite warm, quite green.


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

Just to update the thread, I got my order yesterday, 12/27. That means 8 days in transit from the bottom of the world, one of which was a holiday. I can't complain about that. Waiting patiently for my second housing to be machined (maybe sometime next week) so I can do a back-to-back comparison of the 10* optic and the new 4* optic.


----------



## jeepmtnbiker (Aug 16, 2006)

Ill throw in an update too! I got my lights and everything looks great, I got them on the 26th so that is really not bad considering they were shipped on the 15th and there were a couple weekends and christmas in there Thanks welight for your help. once this one is running Ill probably be placing another order!


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Got my triple R2 on thursday, two weeks including xmas, about the same as my last order.
Weekend will be spent finishing the housing and wiring up the driver for the hub.

Should be out blinding drivers by tuesday, hangover permitting


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

I have to give praise where due 
I ordered on the 13 december and just received my order today 
29 december 
so with christmas in the middle not bad from OZ to the UK

well done cutters and thanks


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Apr 29, 2006)

Anybody know if I can check my order status or any form of tracking if I ordered the second shipping option with the insurance thingy? It would be nice to know how long it will be, though not vital. I can't wait to make my light!


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

Not that I'm aware of.


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Apr 29, 2006)

That is a shame, it would make me feel much better to know what is happening with my order.


----------



## NateTheGrate (Jan 15, 2008)

*Cutter shipping cost?*

So how much is the typical shipping cost of a Cutter kit to the US?

The kit prices seem very reasonable.

I see there is this GST charge of about $3.40.

I imagine there is another fee?


----------



## dsut4392 (Mar 9, 2007)

GST (Goods and Services Tax) should not be payable for export goods, but I belive your imagination re other fees is probably correct ;-P


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Apr 29, 2006)

Well, my order took roughly a week to before I got confirmation of shipping, then it took roughly two weeks to ship. The great thing about the shipping was... no hidden fees like I got with from UPS recently (although that could be the difference between ground shipping and airmail). The downside is that they forgot the $0.50 5mm green LED that I ordered for use as my battery status indicator and now I need to find one locally so I can just get this light built.


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

NateTheGrate said:


> So how much is the typical shipping cost of a Cutter kit to the US?
> 
> The kit prices seem very reasonable.
> 
> ...


Nope. No other fees. Here in the US, we don't pay GST or any tax on shipments from Cutter (or at least I haven't on two different ones). Just figure out the total from Cutter, and then go to xe.com and convert from $AU to $US. That'll be your total.


----------



## cobym2 (Apr 11, 2005)

Ordered from cutter online last November 2. I still havent heard from them. Not a single reply to my numerous emails. Nada. zilch. On the website order status page, my order does not even appear. WTF? I would understand if there may be some delays in stocking, packing and shipping the items, but I would appreciate some feedback. Maybe even just a "Hi we got your order and are just waiting for ......." message. . 

Needless to state, I'm quite appalled. 

I know that some of you have had good dealings with cutter, but I'm afraid that if they cant take the trouble of answering their emails with a simple one-liner, then they have no business doing business over the net, or over anything. That order is definitely my last from cutter (if I even get it). Sorry for venting, but its just how I feel.


----------



## dkvick (Apr 16, 2004)

*Also waiting for Cutter stuff*

I ordered a bunch of Carclo lenses over three weeks ago and nothing in the mailbox yet.  I emailed a few times and have had one response from Mark that he was going to look into it. Have not heard anything back for 9 days. On the order status it just shows that they received the payment but nothing about if and when the order was shipped.

I just received some gear from DX and that took almost three weeks to get to Canada so maybe it's not too bad but with airmail you think it should be here within a week to 10 days.


----------



## HuffyPuffy (Jun 9, 2008)

I ordered a little more than a week ago and got a shipment notice shortly after, I expect to wait another week or two before I see anything (or start to worry). I really hope we both get our stuff, Cutter is too good a one stop shop to have to give up.


----------



## mofoki (Feb 1, 2005)

I'd be upset too, after all you're paying top dollar and you get crapy service. I've never ordered from them mainly because of price but I worry I'd be one of the unlucky ones like yourself and wouldn't get my stuff until next year sometime.:skep:


----------



## sdnative (Aug 10, 2008)

Arrow electronics. http://www.arrownac.com/

US based, maybe not the cheapest, not sure yet myself, but may work out better for you.

Erin Murray
Inside Sales 
Arrow Electronics
(800) 833-3557 EXT: 4041
(FAX) 952-906-7135
[email protected]


----------



## sdnative (Aug 10, 2008)

btw, your domain looks expired?


----------



## pepko (Feb 1, 2008)

*long, very long ...*

.... 6 weeks for cree mce and optics ...


----------



## mdsjack (Oct 26, 2007)

...I've placed my first orders at DX and Luxeonstar. should I expect something bad?
what are the average delivery times to europe for these shops?


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

mdsjack said:


> ...I've placed my first orders at DX and Luxeonstar. should I expect something bad?
> what are the average delivery times to europe for these shops?


You are looking at 2 to 3 weeks ( to the UK ) but now with Christmas just around the corner...... who knows?


----------



## mdsjack (Oct 26, 2007)

ok thanks... let's see. I'll keep you informed, for the stats' sake.


----------



## Harpoon (Jun 5, 2008)

mdsjack said:


> ...I've placed my first orders at DX and Luxeonstar. should I expect something bad?
> what are the average delivery times to europe for these shops?


DX were very quick to the UK for me:

Ordered on the 20th Nov, packaged on the 22nd, left HK by the 24th and arrived 27th (but I was out so collected them from the Post Office on the 28th).


----------



## mdsjack (Oct 26, 2007)

Maybe I should have specified: "shipping times"... via postal service.
(3 days of shipment must have been a courier shipping, right?)

oh, and let's add 3-4 days because I live in Italy


----------



## hootsmon (Feb 7, 2008)

Here's a positive outcome.

Order placed in mid-November (after checking key items were in-stock first)
Shipped late last week
Delivered today - Woot!

Contacted the folks at Cutter's a couple of times (via phone and email), and they were courteous and helpful. So I expect I'll be ordering again soon.


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

Just adding my current experience - I ordered a MR11 R2 triple, couple of optics, and a Buckpuck on Nov 15. I got notification that they shipped yesterday. 

There was no other communication from cutter in the time between order and shipping, and I didn't contact them for any updates. 

I'll post up when they hit the mailbox (Louisiana).


----------



## cobym2 (Apr 11, 2005)

Finally got an email from Mark. My order shipped yesterday! Yahoo! 
2 MCEs, 2 drivers, a couple of optics and a heatsink.


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

cobym2 said:


> Finally got an email from Mark. My order shipped yesterday! Yahoo!
> 2 MCEs, 2 drivers, a couple of optics and a heatsink.


Got mine today - shipped 12/1. FYI.


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

My order has finally shipped.
Original order date - Oct. 23
Ship date - Dec. 20

3x MC-E on stars
1 Maxflex 3
1 EVA SS optic
1 LM-1 Rectangular optic
1 LM-1 Medium optic


----------



## TheBigYin (Sep 29, 2008)

Ordered 24/11/2008
No communications until I e-mailed a week later.
Told 1/12 that "staff were o/s and are back now so all orders are being shipped currently. Delivery to the UK is usually 6-8 days" _Note: didn't actually say mine was one of the ones being shipped._

Emailed them 11/12/2008, worried that they'd gone astray, recieved prompt reply as follows: "Sorry, you should have received shipping confirmation. Post might be slowed this time of year...i'll find the receipt and get back to you asap.."

Followed by this on 14/12/2008 "Sorry, it appears it was sent later than i thought...mid last week. Should be there this week"

Followed by a confirmation on the 16/12/2008 that the order had been shipped on the 16/12/2008. :madman: :madman: :madman:

I'll believe it when I see them...

I've had better customer service from Dave Hinde


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

TheBigYin said:


> Ordered 24/11/2008
> No communications until I e-mailed a week later.
> Told 1/12 that "staff were o/s and are back now so all orders are being shipped currently. Delivery to the UK is usually 6-8 days" _Note: didn't actually say mine was one of the ones being shipped._
> 
> ...


Can you please advise your details, all orders from the 24th are well and truly shipped


----------



## TheBigYin (Sep 29, 2008)

WeLight said:


> Can you please advise your details, all orders from the 24th are well and truly shipped


Order ID 6274.

Not particularly disputing that they've been shipped now - just a little surprised that i'd been told directly that they had been shipped twice, indirectly a third time, and then 2 days later getting confirmation that they had actually shipped that day!

I know it's only a 2-bob order, and as such, i've not sweated its arrival - but it doesn't exactly bode well for a production-level order imho.


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

TheBigYin said:


> Order ID 6274.
> 
> Not particularly disputing that they've been shipped now - just a little surprised that i'd been told directly that they had been shipped twice, indirectly a third time, and then 2 days later getting confirmation that they had actually shipped that day!
> 
> I know it's only a 2-bob order, and as such, i've not sweated its arrival - but it doesn't exactly bode well for a production-level order imho.


Hi Mark
Dont care whether its 1 bob, you should get great service, my apologies, we are addressing the service problems of the last 6 weeks and expect to offer a dramatic improvement, you order has shipped and I hope you will come back and try us again


----------



## TheBigYin (Sep 29, 2008)

WeLight - i'm sure they're in the post now, but i'd not expect to see them until the new year now. As I said, it was only a "foot in the water" order - a couple of optics from 4 different types, just to try out in a couple of prototypes, so they can land whenever they may. 

As for future orders, i'll probably wake this thread up and see if anyone is having problems before placing another :skep:


----------



## MtbMacgyver (Jan 23, 2007)

How about my order? It was placed on 11/6. I e-mailed on 11/23 and you responded that the order was in "packing". It still hasn't arrived and I didn't get any response to my e-mail on 12/11 asking for an update. The order number is 6076.


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

My second order has just shipped!
3x MC-E
MaxFlex 3
Boomerang x 3

Original order date Nov. 27


----------



## more10 (Oct 28, 2008)

*7 weeks*

Yes, and what about my order?

After reading the many interesting observations on this page. I decided to make my first order by Cutter to my first DIY project. What I have regretted many times since.

I made the first order of 5 November and the other 18 November. It is 7 weeks ago since the first order. 
I have bought many things online and have never experienced anything like this. How can Cutter do business with such a customer service. I paid $ 280 and expect things to come as quickly as possible. It can´t take 7 weeks from Autralien to Denmark.

I have written to Cutter twice last week, but has not received an answer yet. But this forum is apparently the place to communicate with Cutter.

Whatever they say it can not be my fault. The only one who is responsible is Cutter whatever they have of excuses.

Order ID: 6209 
Order ID: 6069

Morten


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

more10 said:


> Yes, and what about my order?
> 
> After reading the many interesting observations on this page. I decided to make my first order by Cutter to my first DIY project. What I have regretted many times since.
> 
> ...


Hi Morten
Despite many attempts to email you, all rejected by you email server, we have advised your parts were shipped on the 13th Dec, we have made numerous comments re the delay of release on optics which delayed your order.

please check your email provider

-----Original Message-----
From: Mail Delivery System - BM [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Thursday, 18 December 2008 11:22 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Delivery Status Notification (Delay)

This is an automatically generated Delivery Status Notification.

THIS IS A WARNING MESSAGE ONLY.

YOU DO NOT NEED TO RESEND YOUR MESSAGE.

Delivery to the following recipients has been delayed.

[email protected]

The reason for the problem:
4.1.2 - Bad destination host 'DNS Lame Delegation Error looking up bygombyg.dk (MX). Nameserver list was: nonexistent.dk-hostmaster.dk.'


----------



## mdsjack (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry again for the off-topic, but someone may find it useful:
LuxeonStar took 3 weeks shipping time to Italy via airmail. Dealextreme 2 weeks.


----------



## raceer2 (Jul 21, 2007)

Bad form posting email addresses on here


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

raceer2 said:


> Bad form posting email addresses on here


If it actually worked I wouldn't


----------



## MtbMacgyver (Jan 23, 2007)

MtbMacgyver said:


> How about my order? It was placed on 11/6. I e-mailed on 11/23 and you responded that the order was in "packing". It still hasn't arrived and I didn't get any response to my e-mail on 12/11 asking for an update. The order number is 6076.


How about my order?


----------



## HuffyPuffy (Jun 9, 2008)

Just adding my 2 cents for the record:

Ordered 11/21/08
Shipped 12/15/08
Arrived 12/22/08

If there was a delay due to some part being out of stock I was never notified.

My prior order was shipped in just 5 days, but that was back in July. The latest order was therefore pretty disappointing. Unfortunately there is no other place to get the Polymer Optics without ordering them by the crate full. To Cutter's credit, things were packed very well and labeled as to what they are, if they could just get this shipped faster then they would be my top choice. Ben also responded to my email though. Hopefully they have any technical issues sorted, since I foresee a need to order more from them.


----------



## TheBigYin (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm coming rapidly to the conclusion that the only way to be sure is to email them before placing an order to ensure that everything is in stock. Of course, a proper live stock based ordering system where you can see the number of items in stock before placing your order would be a proper solution, but I suppose that would be too much to ask for!

Then again, if everyone emailed them before placing orders, maybe they'd get sick of the hassle and build a proper shopfront 

Oh - and just to round things off - the backage finally turned up today - 30/12/2008 - though I suppose that the holiday post is bound to have played it's part.


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

pinkrobe said:


> My order has finally shipped.
> Original order date - Oct. 23
> Ship date - Dec. 20
> 
> ...


It's here! That means order number 2 might get here as early as Friday.  
My guess is that the delay is due to the Ledil optics. The LEDs have been in stock for a while, and I got a free upgrade to the Maxflex 3. Time to put a new blade on the hacksaw and get to work. :thumbsup:


----------



## frozen (Aug 29, 2008)

Ordered 15. decembar  
Shipped 03. januar  

now have to wait 2 weeks :madman:


----------



## JDM (May 2, 2008)

I tried to read this thread, but I got bored before I saw any answers to the OP.

My cutter order just came in a couple days ago, and I ordered late October. It took about 8-10 weeks for me to get my cutter order. 

I don't consider this too bad since I won't really need the light until next late-fall (when I want to ride regularly after work, but there is little light).


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

pinkrobe said:


> My second order has just shipped!
> 3x MC-E
> MaxFlex 3
> Boomerang x 3
> ...


Second order arrived today.


----------



## frozen (Aug 29, 2008)

frozen said:


> Ordered 15. decembar
> Shipped 03. januar
> 
> now have to wait 2 weeks :madman:


Wrong!
I got it yesterday


----------



## neilt (Apr 7, 2007)

Placed an order during the evening (UK time) of the 12th, email received this morning (16th) saying it has been posted.

Good service in my opinion.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

neilt said:


> Placed an order during the evening (UK time) of the 12th, email received this morning (16th) saying it has been posted.
> 
> Good service in my opinion.


 Great it would seem that normal service is resumed now they have settled in to their new 
place.


----------



## wrench177 (Dec 27, 2007)

troutie-mtb said:


> Great it would seem that normal service is resumed now they have settled in to their new
> place.


I'm not so sure about that. I had two defective Khatod optics arrive 2 weeks ago, I sent an email alerting them of the defect and requesting a replacement. I've not heard back from them and I sent the email on 1/7/2009. I'm going to try again, but, I'm not super happy with the service right now.


----------



## TheBigYin (Sep 29, 2008)

neilt said:


> Placed an order during the evening (UK time) of the 12th, email received this morning (16th) saying it has been posted.
> 
> Good service in my opinion.


2 days to pick an order and get it into an envelope is good service :skep: ...

All I can say is dealing with Chain Reaction Cycles would blow your mind 

(plus - Cutter told me they'd shipped my order, then actually sent it 15 days later - so belive it when it arrives!)


----------

